# 21st Century Listening Chain



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

20centrfuge said:


> I've been waiting to share this one for a while. Poul Ruders is a Danish composer. His Symphony No.4 "Organ Symphony" is a bold work that utilizes the organ as a solo instrument that also lends depth and power to the brass section, and another dimension of color to the orchestra as a whole. There are 4 movements. Movement 1 is a slow prelude. Mvmnt 2 is labeled "cortege", which is defined as "a solemn procession, especially for a funeral." Movement 3 is a short interlude and Movement 4 is a chaconne -- as such you will hear a repeated melody (often in the background) throughout. Since Ruders was an organist earlier in his life, I imagine he played and knew quite well Bach passacaglia (similar to chaconnes).
> 
> Here are movements 2-4, duration ~ 21"
> 
> ...


----------

